# Chautauqua spring trip 2019



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Just about one month until my buddy and I pull into the Pine Hill camp at Chautauqua Lake. I always have a good time at that lake and this will by my 9th trip there. Just checking if I should be looking out for any fellow OGFers on the water during the week of 5/20. We will likely be running our usual program of bass fishing in the morning and chasing eyes in the evening. I assume the warm spring will mean substantial weed growth by the time we arrive. Feel free to chime in with any lake or fishing reports and I will certainly revisit this thread when we wrap up our trip.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Dad and I are heading to finger lakes this year instead of Chautauqua. Last few years been miss for us there. Idk if its the pressure again or we missing it time was. Lots more amish on that lake every year also....


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I will be up in late June. Have never been up in May but look forward to your reports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

kingfisher42 said:


> Dad and I are heading to finger lakes this year instead of Chautauqua. Last few years been miss for us there. Idk if its the pressure again or we missing it time was. Lots more amish on that lake every year also....


I remember seeing a thread where you were inquiring about finger lakes. We considered Lake St Clair before last year and then had a good trip at chtq but yeah I understand why you are looking elsewhere and look forward to hearing how the new place treats you. GL!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Heading to Chautauqua this Sat and Sun. 4th and 5th. In all my years I've never fished that lake so it should be interesting. Targeting anything that will pull on my string.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> Heading to Chautauqua this Sat and Sun. 4th and 5th. In all my years I've never fished that lake so it should be interesting. Targeting anything that will pull on my string.


Good luck! I look forward to your report!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Pops, let us know how you make out at Chautauqua? Good luck.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Update.. Weekend canceled due to cold water.. too early.


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

I was think about going up for Friday / Saturday / Sunday but the weather report does not look to great. Popspastime do you know what the water temp. is at Lake C ?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Just called and it's 48.. I'm going to give it a few more weeks.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

walleye willey said:


> I was think about going up for Friday / Saturday / Sunday but the weather report does not look to great. Popspastime do you know what the water temp. is at Lake C ?


Did you make it to the lake this wknd? If so just wondering condition of the lake. And hope you got into some fish. Thanks.


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Was not going to go because of iffy weather but left the house at about 9:00am Saturday, got some bait at Hogans Hut at hit the lake around 12:30. The water temperature when we launched in Mayville was 49degrees and the water was pretty clear. We tried to find some Walleyes with no luck.it was pretty cold and a little drizzle so we ducked in a canal to try and find some warm water and crappies we found warmer water (53degrees) but no crappies but we caught a bunch of big sunfish and some nice perch tried trolling Saturday night but fog chased us off the lake . Trolled for Walleyes for a few hours this morning but no luck. All in all had fun enough fish for a fish fry and drank a few beers


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Oh yea also had a pretty descent cheeseburger at the Lakeview bar


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Minnow where is your report!?!?!?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Just about one month until my buddy and I pull into the Pine Hill camp at Chautauqua Lake. I always have a good time at that lake and this will by my 9th trip there. Just checking if I should be looking out for any fellow OGFers on the water during the week of 5/20. We will likely be running our usual program of bass fishing in the morning and chasing eyes in the evening. I assume the warm spring will mean substantial weed growth by the time we arrive. Feel free to chime in with any lake or fishing reports and I will certainly revisit this thread when we wrap up our trip.


Report?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Buddy and I pulled into camp on Monday 5/20. After unloading, dropping the boat in and making sure the beer didn't go bad on the way there, we had some time to check out a few close spots. The 1st spot is a largemouth spot that has been hit or miss the last few years. I popped 2 males on 1st 3 casts with a crank bait and buddy got into a few females on a senko but with the water temps 56-58 and the weeds way behind, they were just not there in numbers. Buddy measured an 18"er to take the early big bass lead.







We ran to a typical smallmouth location and 2nd cast in a big brown bass bent my rod. We snapped a pic but I forgot to put it on the board so it did not qualify for our big bass challenge. Buddy also stuck a nice brownie that measured 17.5".













With 7 largies and 7 smallies, we were just about done for the night as the N wind really picked up and it was getting dark but Mr. Walleye showed up so we stayed out a bit longer and put three 15"ers in the box for a fry that evening.







We got a later than normal start the next morning but with clear skies, the plan was all smallmouth for the morning session. Buddy watched me tie up 6 new baits and then proceeded to start slamming them on the same bait he had tied on from the night before. He jumped out to a 3 fish lead and an 18.5" smallie was verified as new big bass.







I abandoned my other 5 baits and started using the same paddle tail as him and caught up in numbers but not size as he had a nice morning for big fish and estimate 18# on his big 5. We finished the morning with 23 smallies and 1 green bass. We took a break to grill up some brats and put together a plan to explore some new water south of the bridge. The water was a good 6-8 degrees warmer. I am not sure if it was a bad call or if this was the 1st indication that the bite was slowing but we only landed a few fish that evening. I did manage the 1st of my 2 accidental muskies on the trip.







We called it a somewhat early night as the forecast was again calling for strong winds switching from N to E to S by mid-morning and I wanted to make a long run north as close to 1st light as possible. The wind was howling all day and we really got beat up. My buddy was taking several breaks throughout the day just to get off his feet and rest his back. We were really getting pounded but my terrova performed like a champ and I was determined to fish as hard as possible. My forearm is still sore from working a jerkbait. We had 5 bites each all day but I made mine count as I boated a largie at 19.5" and 2 smallies at 19.5" which stole big bass for both species. My last big smallie of the trip was an absolute rugby ball.



















Thursday was our last day at camp this year as we both had family obligations we needed to get back to at home on Friday. It was difficult for both of us to get out of bed but we finally did and the threat of damaging winds and large hail pushed us off the lake after only an hour and a couple of bites. We took shelter for an hour and then headed back out but it just was not happening for us on that last day. We were both sore but completely content with the fish we put in the boat so we opted for yard games and grilling up steaks the rest of that day.







It was not a numbers game for us this year as the clicker indicated 41 smallies, 10 largies, 4 walleye, 2 muskie and a mess of panfish on our 3 days of fishing but it was a good year for some big bites.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Great report bleeding minnow, I will be up the end of June. Will most likely be dock fishing, always good to hear reports, especially some really nice size fish!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Great report and some real nice SMB !


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the report. Love getting up to that lake but it's been a while. Mostly muskie fishing but have done well bass fishing up there too. Caught quite a few bass right off that dock in your pictures with a white spinner bait. Used to stay there. Nice place.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

